
Ask HN: What's the point of distinguishing lambda, block and proc in Ruby? - avodonosov
(I would have asked on #ruby but it&#x27;s more interesting to hear from people with wider spectrum of language preferences)
======
rurban
Distinguishing lambda, block and proc (function, sub) is traditional, and only
in advanced lisp/FP circles people know of the equivalence.

Or do you mean technically? pure mini optimization. A block needs no
signature/arg processing, and no name, a lambda needs no name. Otherwise they
are the same. For the compiler they are almost the same.

